# Jessie Boxer Cross Springer



## Sandybox (Mar 2, 2010)

Loving dog with no problems healthwise. She is 6 yrs old spayed and up to date with all her meds and microchipped...

Jessie is with a foster carer at the moment, (me) and doing well...She is a bit fearful of otherdogs and does growl momentarily..but once corrected she is ok to sit and ignore them.

Jessie has been in kennels for 5 weeks and 4 weeks with us in foster care...She desperately needs a new loving home...She is coping with my other dogs, but we have a dog in/out system which works in the short term, but Jess needs to be on her own patch by now...








She is obedient, quiet at night taking herself off to bed at about 8pm no problems with her on a lead, other than other dogs in her space/face. She does not like cats or birds in the garden. She can be crated for short periods when out shopping etc and loves a cuddle and fetch is her fav game..although she is happy to bounce about the garden entertaining herself...
She is small and lightweight, easy to handle, easy to clean/groom and not too fussy with her food...
A good guard dog...








She would be best with children over 10 yrs of age who will appreciate the fact that she does not like eye to eye contact and gushing noisy environments. An older couple with visiting grandchildren would be the best placement for Jessie...
She is adorable...








please contact me at www.boxerrescue.org.uk thanks..
Sandy
jess is doing well now mixing with my boxer lad....she is a star...anyone...


----------



## Sandybox (Mar 2, 2010)

:thumbsup: bumping..xx


----------

